# Old fish food



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

My GF's dad gave me a bunch of fish food, problem is it's about 10 years old. It didn't get wet, but what can I keep? There is one huge jar of flakes, and one huge jar of blood worms.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i think they can still eat it but does the foood look werid how about trying to compare them to new foods and see if it still looks like new or rusty


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

It looks and smells like fish food, No odd coloring or anything.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

id throw away the bloodworms


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

definately. 10 year old worms!!! no thanks. I'd pass that one. however, Fish food flakes last 25 years, I've been told.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i would get rid of the bloodworms too.

ive never heard that flakes can last 25yrs, but i beleive that they lose their nutrients after so long. So i dont know how could the flakes will actually do for you fish...as far as them getting anything outta the flakes.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nutrients do tend to loose their purpose after awhile. But these are flakes and non parishable. Only thing I would throw away were foods that were alive before and preserved. Those will loose their purpose and might be bad for your Ps. Just check the expiration dates and monitor yor fish's habit..


----------

